# Wrong pickup address...



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Got a ping tonighXOabBUD
I was sitting in a Denny's parking lot for only a block away, but...



http://imgur.com/XOabBUD


Pickup point was on the freeway. So I text the rider to give me an address, no reply. Call him asking where he is explaining that the app is showing he's on the freeway, he angrily replies he's not on the freeway, he's in a neighborhood and I should come to get him. Told him I can't without an address, he gets mad and says he'll just order another Uber. So I cancel, wrong address, good luck to the next guy that has to pick him up, could have been a potential bad rating for me.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I never call. I text to get the location where I may pick them up, I get no reply 1/2 the time.... if I can get to the spot on the map great, but it is often off by a block or more due to operator error...


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Got a ping tonighXOabBUD
> I was sitting in a Denny's parking lot for only a block away, but...
> 
> 
> ...


Good bullet dodging. Someone angry before you even pick them up - that's not going to turn out well. That's almost as bad as people who call you to criticize the route you're taking to pick them up.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I never call. I text to get the location where I may pick them up, I get no reply 1/2 the time.... if I can get to the spot on the map great, but it is often off by a block or more due to operator error...


Would you call if the address is clearly incorrect like a tunnel, freeway or river? by not calling you're risking a lot of wasted time or getting your car real wet! lol


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

This is the major issue with the App, GPS is off the mark or customer has no idea where they are. My take, if you are "smart" enough to use Uber why don't you turn on Gmaps and get the correct location!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Only One out of 7 jobs today was correctly pinned. 2 took me over 5 mins to interpret where the rider was, over multiple phone calls.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

I always txt and call to confirm address (and I advice everybody to do that)..last time I was dispatched into the burbs out in a pitchblack nowhere ..it was a wedding and I called the client to get the exact location..about 150 people somewhere else on a beautiful private residence and then asking the DJ to call out the client...everybody was chanting "UBER" and I got her but lost time, gas and money but happy ....


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

I had a similar problem except the person manually put in an address for a museum that is miles away from the other one. As a dispatcher and call center agent I could tell the client was confused and he wished to walk to find me but I kept insisting on getting cross streets (The majority of streets in Chicago are north, sound, east, and west).

At this point he is pissed I would not come to get him. I informed him he is downtown and won't have a problem catching another cab. I was being nice and told him I wouldn't charge him but that was my mistake. 

As soon as I got off the phone I drove into a gang meet in the park district where it was wall to wall traffic with no way out.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I starting to call more often for a few reasons. First of all I get the exact address, secondly it gets the client ready to go as soon as I get there and finally it decreases the chance of cancelation because you already developed a dialogue.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Swed said:


> I starting to call more often for a few reasons. First of all I get the exact address, secondly it gets the client ready to go as soon as I get there and finally it decreases the chance of cancelation because you already developed a dialogue.


Best thing is if you notice the address your picking up in is miles away or in an area where people normally do not ride in cabs make sure to call.

Sometimes in major centers where there is a cab stand you might be going towards an area where the client will cancel last minute.

Some places you need to be very cautious about so you do not waste your time which is gas and money.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

You get nothing by cancelling yourself, only a small boost to your ego. If you can't work it out with a client, ask them to cancel. You may get the cancellation fee at least. Quit being a jerk taxi driver, try being a guy with a car that is offering rides for money.


----------

